# Quick Hello



## tiltonblue (Aug 30, 2009)

A quick hello,

I'm a 53 year old male with T2, ive had the condition for 18 months.

I am only just getting to grips with diabetes, and have only realized the respect i have to show it.

Mike


----------



## sasha1 (Aug 30, 2009)

tiltonblue said:


> A quick hello,
> 
> I'm a 53 year old male with T2, ive had the condition for 18 months.
> 
> ...



Hi Mike ...

Welcome to the forum ... the large extended family ...

There sure is a lot to get to grips with this diabetes lark ... but you've come to the right place for advice, help, support, chat and a good old rant.  Whatever you need just post there is usually someone about online who will be able to help or point you in the right direction.

Heidi
xx


----------



## bev (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi Mike and welcome to the forum!

There are a mixed bunch on here - lots of type 2's who i am sure you can swop stories etc with and lots of type1's and parents of type1's. My son is 11 and diagnosed 9 months ago now. We are like one big family - so welcome.Bev


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 30, 2009)

Hello and Welcome to the forum Mike , if you want to know something just ask , someone will be able to help or advise you


----------



## Northerner (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi Mike, welcome to the forum  There's a lot to learn, but there's a lot of good experience and knowledge here from some very helpful and supportive people - so anything you'd like to know, ask away!


----------



## Sugarbum (Aug 30, 2009)

A warm welcome Mike! I am Lou. Hope you enjoy the forum!

x


----------



## tiltonblue (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi Guys

Many thanks for the warm welcome, looking forward to learning a few things.

Mike


----------



## Steff (Aug 31, 2009)

hi mike and a warm welcome to thr forum x


----------



## DiabetesPartner (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi Mike,

Welcome to the forum 

DP


----------



## HelenP (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi Mike, welcome to the forum, it's great when you're in need of a bit of support or need the answer to something - someone on here always seems able to help.

xx


----------



## Corrine (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi Mike and welcome.


----------



## C*5_Dodger (Sep 1, 2009)

Dear Mike,

Welcome to this forum, there are many diverse viewpoints here but everyone is helpful and supportive.

Warmest Regards   Dodger


----------

